# Tank temperature for my platy



## mrsixstrings12

I've seen a wide range of temperatures that are "right" for my Sunset Platy. PetCo told me the highest is 82F. I searched it and found answers of (for highest temp) 90F, 76F, etc. My tank with the heater on and lights off is steady at 81F. My fish survived his first night but he's staying very still for the most part. Is it just because he is in a new tank or is the water too warm?

I hope the 81F is fine because when I bought my heater, I did not realize that it was not adjustable.


----------



## BBradbury

Hello mr 6...

Most aquarium fish are comfortable with water temps between 76 - 80 degrees. I keep my "Livebearer" tanks at around 78. The temp can vary a couple of degrees up or down depending on the time of year. For the sake of your fish and plants too, 82 degrees would be the warmest and no cooler than 74.

Just one reporter's opinion.

B


----------



## jrman83

I agree with that. They can handle higher temps, but tend to do better in that range. Higher temps can be used for treatment of certain ailments like ich. Mine stay around 78 on one tank and around 82 on another - both livebearer tanks. The light heats up my water a little. I disconnect all heaters for my tanks during the Summer months. Temp is more regulated by the temp in my house.


----------



## BBradbury

Never thought about unplugging the heaters during warmer weather. Guess I figured if the tank water stayed above the temperature I'd originally set on the heaters, then they wouldn't come on. I leave them plugged in all the time. I'm afraid if I unplugged them for any length of time, I'd forget to plug them back in.

Something to think on, though.

B


----------



## skiffia 1

your water is too warm for Platy's they do well at temperatures between 72f-76f , 
it's not good for Livebearers when kept above 76f long term


----------



## rtmaston

I keep my temp at 78 in all 3 of my tanks.


----------



## jamnigh

I keep my guppy tank around 78-80 depending (no heater plugged in either) at all times


----------



## mrsixstrings12

Would it be okay to just plug the heater in when the temp starts decreasing and unplugging it when it gets to the right temperature? I'd like to not have to buy another heater


----------



## jamnigh

I would unplug the heater and see where it does down to. Like I said, I dont have a heater on in my tank and it stays around 78-80F, and my house temp is at 70F or lower.


----------



## coralbandit

if we're still taking suggestions I'd roll with skiffia.You gotta know who the real breeders are!


----------

